# Das "bekommen"-Passiv



## magnus

Laut meiner Grammatik (Helbig/Buscha - Deutsche Grammatik) ist das "bekommen"-Passiv heute so üblich geworden, dass es von vielen als eigenständige Passivkonstruktion betrachtet wird. (d.h, "bekommen, kriegen, erhalten..." kombiniert mit einem Verb in Partizip II).

Aber wie üblich ist es eigentlich, "ich habe das Buch geschenkt bekommen" zu sagen (oder schreiben), und ist es gutes Deutsch? Wie alt ist das Phänomen?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten. Das Phänomen kommt recht üblich im Norwegischen vor, und wird hier nicht als schlimm betrachtet.


----------



## Anbu

Über das Alter dieses Phänomens kann ich dir jetzt nicht viel sagen, aber das ist gutes Deutsch was du geschrieben hast. Würde ich auch so benutzen.
Benutzt aber nicht "kriegen", das hört sich schrecklich an.


----------



## Kajjo

magnus said:


> Laut meiner Grammatik (Helbig/Buscha - Deutsche Grammatik) ist das "bekommen"-Passiv heute so üblich geworden, dass es von vielen als eigenständige Passivkonstruktion betrachtet wird. (d.h, "bekommen, kriegen, erhalten..." kombiniert mit einem Verb in Partizip II).


Für mich sind dies keine Passivkonstruktionen, sondern ganz normale Sätze. Natürlich drücken die Verben ein Konzept aus, das dem des Passivs zum Teil nahekommt, aber man sollte sich die Grammatik nicht komplizierter machen, als sie ohnehin schon ist!



> Aber wie üblich ist es eigentlich, "ich habe das Buch geschenkt bekommen" zu sagen (oder schreiben), und ist es gutes Deutsch?


Diese Redewendungen sind standardsprachlich und korrekt.

_Ich habe ein Geschenk bekommen.
Ich habe etwas geschenkt bekommen.
Ich habe einen Kuß bekommen.

_Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Für mich sind dies keine Passivkonstruktionen, sondern ganz normale Sätze. Natürlich drücken die Verben ein Konzept aus, das dem des Passivs zum Teil nahekommt, aber man sollte sich die Grammatik nicht komplizierter machen, als sie ohnehin schon ist!


 
Jein. 

Es sind schon Passivkonstruktionen, allerdings nicht mit unserem gewohnten "werden+PP"-Muster. Ich denke, die Form mit "bekommen" ist am häufigsten anzutreffen. "Erhalten" gefällt mir hier überhaupt nicht, so habe ich dieses besondere Passiv noch nie verwendet; und "kriegen" ist einfach ein Ersatz für "bekommen" in der Umgangssprache. Letztere ist die Form, die ich immer höre und selbst benutze.

Das Besondere an dieser Konstruktion ist, dass nun auch intransitive Verben (die, die ein Dativobjekt fordern und nicht zum persönlichen Passiv fähig sind) zum persönlichen Passiv fähig sind:

Ich schenke ihm ein Buch. (Aktiv)
Ihm wird ein Buch von mir geschenkt. (Passiv, allerdings unpersönlich; es gibt kein Nominativpersonalpronomen)
Er bekommt ein Buch von mir geschenkt. (Pseudo-Passiv und persönlich, da "er" ein Nominativpersonalpronomen ist!)

Siehe dazu mehr hier.


----------



## magnus

Whodunit said:


> Ihm wird ein Buch von mir geschenkt. (Passiv, allerdings unpersönlich)
> 
> Er bekommt ein Buch von mir geschenkt. (Pseudo-Passiv und persönlich)



Welche dieser Redewendungen kommt am häufigsten in der Umgangssprache vor, würdest du sagen? Sind unpersönliche Passivsätze überhaupt ein Normalfall in der mündlichen Sprache (unter Jugendlichen)?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, vermeidet man oft in der Umgangssprache den reinen Kasus, um stattdessen Präpositionen oder andere Konstruktionen zu benutzen.


----------



## Whodunit

Du hast Recht, magnus. Das unpersönliche Passiv wird sehr selten in der reinen Umgangssprache verwendet. In einem Gespräch mit fremden Personen kann man es schon oft hören, da es weder gezwungen noch salopp klingt, also ganz normal. 

Ich persönlich benutze das unpersönliche Passiv äußerst selten im Gesprochenen. Meine Aussage wäre:

Er hat das Buch von mir gekriegt. Ich hab's ihm geschenkt.

Passivsätze sind grundsätzlich etwas selten in der gesprochenen Sprache. Wenn es aber mal dazu kommen sollte, würde ich es so sagen:

Das Buch wurde ihm geschenkt. _oder_
Er hat das Buch geschenkt gekriegt.


----------



## magnus

Wir lernen an der Universität nicht die Umgangssprache, sondern Hochdeutsch.

Aber es ist immer nützlich, die üblicheren Formen zu kennen, damit es nicht altmodisch oder fremd (Thomas Mann-Deutsch) klingt, wenn wir ein Gespräch zu führen versuchen.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Jein. Es sind schon Passivkonstruktionen, allerdings nicht...


Tja, Canoo.net drückt es in dem von Dir zitierten Link sehr gut aus: Es sind _Konkurrenzkonstruktionen_ für das Passiv -- meines Erachtens sind diese Konstruktionen daher formal _kein_ Passiv.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

magnus said:


> "ich habe das Buch geschenkt bekommen"


 
ist für mich eine sowohl in der gesprochenen als auch in der  geschriebenen Sprache korrekte und gebräuchliche Konstruktion


----------



## Jana337

> Eine Kündigung ist nur dann wirksam, wenn das Kündigungsschreiben dem Arbeitnehmer als Original ausgehändigt oder zugestellt wird.
> Eine Kündigung ist nur dann wirksam, wenn der Arbeitnehmer das Kündigungsschreiben als Original ausgehändigt oder zugestellt bekommt.


Noch einmal eine Frage zur Gleichwertigkeit: Ich weiß schon, dass man die Konstruktion mit "bekommen" auch schriftlich problemlos benutzen kann, trotzdem bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher, dass sie auch für sehr formelle Texten stilistisch geeignet ist.

Das zweite Beispiel kann ich mir in einer Beratungsrubrik einer Zeitung durchaus vorstellen, wo man die Inhalte der Leserschaft so vermitteln muss, dass sie unabhängig vor dem Bildungsgrad verständlich sind. In einer Fachzeitschrift für Juristen würde es mich überraschen. Stimmt?


----------



## herrkeinname

Die besprochene Erscheinung ist eine Konkurrenzform für das Passiv und wird vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache üblich. Eins stimmt hier meiner Ansicht nach nicht, und zwar ist das Verb 'erhalten' an dieser Stelle falsch. Ich würde es normalerweise durch 'bekommen' und in der Umgangssprache durch 'kriegen' ersetzen. Aber 'erhalten' geht hier eher nicht, oder?


----------



## wickerman

Whodunit said:


> Das Besondere an dieser Konstruktion ist, dass nun auch intransitive Verben (die, die ein Dativobjekt fordern und nicht zum persönlichen Passiv fähig sind) zum persönlichen Passiv fähig sind



Ja! Genau deswegen gefällt mir diese Konstruktion so sehr.  Als ich sie zum ersten mal gehört habe, war es ungefähr so: "Es kommt selten vor, dass man so ne gute Stelle angeboten bekommt." 

Dann hab ich mir gedacht "A ha! Dadurch machen die Deutschen ihre dativen Sätze passiv." Ich wollte immer z.B sagen "I was taught how to juggle," aber bis dahin wusste ich nicht wie man diesen Satz genau übersetzt.

Beim ersten Versuch sagte ich also: "Ich habe Jonglieren beigebracht bekommen." Haha. Eine Katastrophe. Die Konstruktion hat ja ihre Grenzen.

Jetzt würde ich wahrscheinlich sagen "Jonglieren wurde mir beigebracht."  Ich hoffe, das ist richtig.  Jedenfalls kann ich diesen Satz immer noch nicht so formulieren, dass ich das Subjekt bin, wie im Englischen.

LG
wickerman


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Das zweite Beispiel kann ich mir in einer Beratungsrubrik einer Zeitung durchaus vorstellen, wo man die Inhalte der Leserschaft so vermitteln muss, dass sie unabhängig vor dem Bildungsgrad verständlich sind. In einer Fachzeitschrift für Juristen würde es mich überraschen. Stimmt's?


Ja, das ist völlig richtig, Jana!

Kajjo


----------



## ablativ

wickerman said:


> .
> 
> Jetzt würde ich wahrscheinlich sagen "Jonglieren wurde mir beigebracht." Ich hoffe, das ist richtig. Jedenfalls kann ich diesen Satz immer noch nicht so formulieren, dass ich das Subjekt bin, wie im Englischen.
> 
> LG
> wickerman


 
Verona Feldbusch (jetzt heißt sie, glaube ich anders) schafft das locker. Hör Dir mal ihre Werbesprüche an und "Du wirst sicher geholfen werden". 

Aber im Ernst, das ist nun mal ein englisches Phänomen, das es in der deutschen Sprache so nicht gibt. Man muss ja auch nicht alles nachmachen wollen.

Gruß, abl.


----------



## Kajjo

wickerman said:


> "Es kommt selten vor, dass man so ne gute Stelle angeboten bekommt."


Es kommt selten vor, daß einem eine so gute Stelle angeboten wird.

Auch das normale Passiv klingt hier natürlich und gut. Die Konkurrenzkonstruktion mit _bekommen_ ist standardsprachlich aber auch korrekt.



> "Jonglieren wurde mir beigebracht."


Besser wäre diese Reihenfolge:  _Mir wurde Jonglieren beigebracht_.

Häufig vermeidet man in der gesprochenen Alltagssprache aber die Passivkonstruktion und sagt einfach:

_Am Wochenende habe ich jonglieren gelernt.
Gestern hat mir Sabine gezeigt, wie man jongliert.
_
Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

wickerman said:


> Ja! Genau deswegen gefällt mir diese Konstruktion so sehr.  Als ich sie zum ersten mal gehört habe, war es ungefähr so: "Es kommt selten vor, dass man so ne gute Stelle angeboten bekommt."



Ja, diese Konstruktion ist sehr praktisch, wenn man als Dolmetscher vom Englischen ins Deutsche noch nicht so geübt ist: _I was offered a gift_ > Ich habe ein Geschenk angeboten gekriegt/bekommen.

Das klingt nicht mal schlecht, aber geht nicht bei jedem Verb. Zum Beispiel kann man _I was given that gift_ nicht mit _Ich habe das Geschenk gegeben gekriegt/bekommen_ übersetzen!



> Beim ersten Versuch sagte ich also: "Ich habe Jonglieren beigebracht bekommen." Haha. Eine Katastrophe. Die Konstruktion hat ja ihre Grenzen.



Deinen Versuch finde ich gut! _Beibringen_ wird SEHR oft mit dem _bekommen_-Passiv verwendet. Aber das ist umgangssprachlich und ich würde es im Schriftdeutsch vermeiden.



ablativ said:


> Verona Feldbusch (jetzt heißt sie, glaube ich anders Pooth) schafft das locker. Hör Dir mal ihre Werbesprüche an und "Du wirst sicher geholfen werden".



Ja, ihr berühmter Werbeslogan war _Da werden Sie geholfen_. Das würde funktionieren, wenn _helfen_ transitiv wäre, aber das ist nicht. Auch die _bekommen_-Konstruktion passt hier nicht.


----------



## Acrolect

Ich verstehe das Konzept der _Konkurrenzkonstruktion_ nicht (so etwas macht grammatikalische Beschreibungen kompliziert - aber das mag canoo.net ja ganz gerne). Formal wie auch informationsstrukturell (Wechsel des Satzthemas) macht die Kategorisierung als Passiv weit mehr Sinn, wird auch linguistisch eher so gehandhabt, AFAIK.

Das nicht so häufige Verwendung dieser Passivkonstruktion in sehr formellen Stilen hat etwas mit der Unpersönlichkeit/Abstraktheit dieser Texte zu tun, denke ich. _ich bekomme etwas zugeschickt_ macht die Rezipientin zum Satzthema (wahrscheinlich mit Auswirkungen auch auf die Perspektivierung). Das ist nicht das, worauf juristische Texte normalerweise abzielen.


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Das nicht so häufige Verwendung dieser Passivkonstruktion in sehr formellen Stilen hat etwas mit der Unpersönlichkeit/Abstraktheit dieser Texte zu tun, denke ich. _ich bekomme etwas zugeschickt_ macht die Rezipientin zum Satzthema (wahrscheinlich mit Auswirkungen auch auf die Perspektivierung). Das ist nicht das, worauf juristische Texte normalerweise abzielen.



Und was ist an _Mir wird etwas zugeschickt_ oder _Man schickt mir etwas zu_ so viel persönlicher? Ich glaube, ich verstehe deine Denkweise darüber noch nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Duden, (Bd. 9, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 2007) sagt dazu, dass das "bekommen"-Passiv vor allem in der "Alltagssprache" vorkäme, aber "durchaus auch im Geschriebenen". Dann konstatiert er eine Sprachentwicklung: "Es ist dabei, sich im geschriebenen Standarddeutsch fest zu etablieren." Wenn das Verb "kriegen" verwendet werde, sei es aber in jedem Fall umgangssprachlich.
"Kriegen" könne dabei sowohl durch das "werden"-Passiv, als auch durch "erhalten" oder "bekommen" ersetzt werden.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Ich verstehe das Konzept der _Konkurrenzkonstruktion_ nicht (so etwas macht grammatikalische Beschreibungen kompliziert - aber das mag canoo.net ja ganz gerne).


Das Konzept ist doch ganz einfach: Es gibt Konstruktionen, die bezüglich ihrer Konjugation auch formal im Passiv stehen (Vorgangspassiv). Darüber hinaus kann man den gleichen Sachverhalt auch mit aktiven Verben ausdrücken -- diese Alternativen stellen also eine Konkurrenz zur formalen Passivbildung dar.

*Imperativ*

Vergleiche dies zum Beispiel mit den Alternativformen, einen Imperativ zu bilden.

_Lehn Dich nicht hinaus! <Imperativ>
Nicht hinauslehnen! <Infinitiv>
Würdest Du Dich bitte nicht hinauslehnen? <Konj. II>
Du sollst Dich nicht hinauslehnen! <Modalverb>
Wirst Du sofort aufhören, Dich hinauszulehnen! <Futur I>
Du lehnst Dich nicht hinaus! <Indikativ + Betonung>
Jetzt wird sich nicht mehr hinausgelehnt! <Passiv ohne Subjekt>
_
Nur Variante 1 ist formal ein Imperativ, weist also die entsprechenden Flektionsformen auf. Die anderen Beispiele sind _Alternativen _oder eben _Konkurrenzkonstruktionen _-- je nachdem welches Wort Du bevorzugst.

*Passiv*

_ Mir wurde ein Buch geschenkt. <Passiv>
Ich bekam ein Buch geschenkt. <Alternative>
_ 
Satz 2 enthält keinerlei Charakteristikum von Passivkonstruktionen, alleine das im Indikativ Aktiv stehende Verb _bekommen_ vermittelt den passiven Eindruck. 

Natürlich kann man argumentieren, daß man die grammatischen Zusammenhänge rein am Inhalt festmachen möchte. In diesem Falle wären alle Imperativalternativen als Imperativ und alle Passivalternativen als Passiv zu bezeichnen. Das ist sicherlich eine reine Definitionsfrage -- allerdings empfinde ich Konjugationstabellen mit Modus, Tempus, Aktiv/Passiv einfach zu nützlich, um diese Ausdrücke einem inhaltlichen Konzept zu opfern. Im Schul- und insbesondere Fremdsprachenunterricht hat sich diese Nomenklatur bestens bewährt und ist sehr verbreitet.

Nebenbei bemerkt, finde ich Canoo.net ausgesprochen klar und übersichtlich und überdurchschnittlich hilfreich. Es ist an den Bedürfnissen von Personen orientiert, die die Deutsche Sprache lernen und beherrschen wollen. Insgesamt sehr empfehlenswert. Wahrscheinlich hast Du eine Erwartungshaltung, die Canoo.net gar nicht erfüllen möchte!



> Das nicht so häufige Verwendung dieser Passivkonstruktion in sehr formellen Stilen hat etwas mit der Unpersönlichkeit/Abstraktheit dieser Texte zu tun, denke ich.


Ja, das denke ich auch. Solche Texte sind absichtlich distanziert, neutral, objektiv. Eine persönliche Ausdrucksweise würde dem Sinn und der Aufgabe solcher Texte völlig entgegenstehen. Daher hat sich die vor einigen Jahren aufkommende Tendenz, offizielle Texte möglichst nachlässig und damit angeblich "bürgernah" zu schreiben, ja auch schon wieder erledigt. Jedem Zweck seinen Stil.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Der Duden, (Bd. 9, "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 2007) sagt dazu, dass das "bekommen"-Passiv vor allem in der "Alltagssprache" vorkäme, aber "durchaus auch im Geschriebenen". Dann konstatiert er eine Sprachentwicklung: "Es ist dabei, sich im geschriebenen Standarddeutsch fest zu etablieren." Wenn das Verb "kriegen" verwendet werde, sei es aber in jedem Fall umgangssprachlich. "Kriegen" könne dabei sowohl durch das "werden"-Passiv, als auch durch "erhalten" oder "bekommen" ersetzt werden.


Hutschi, der Duden in der Dir vorliegenden Auflage definiert offenbar keine Regeln mehr, sondern beschreibt nur noch die beobachtbare Sprache. Mir kommt dieser Vorgang äußerst unnütz vor, da er so weder für Lehrer noch Schüler eine verläßliche Basis bilden kann.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Kajjo, mir kommt er nützlich vor, weil er Veränderungen beschreibt. 
Er bildet eine relativ verlässliche Basis (gegebenenfalls von Druckfehlern und Irrtümern abgesehen) für das, was heute aktuell ist. Insbesondere wird berücksichtigt, dass umgangssprachliche Bestandteile in die Standardsprache einfließen. Von einer Frage "richtig oder falsch" entwickelt es sich zu einer Frage: angemessener Stil oder nicht. Alte Werke geben noch als umgangssprachlich an, was heute bereits Standard auch in schriftlichen Texten ist. Beschreibung beobachtbarer Sprache enthält Regeln und Anwendungen. Regeln sind Abstraktionen beobachtbarer Sprache.

Der Duden gibt (nach Angaben auf dem Umschlag): "Antwort auf grammatische und stilistische Fragen, Formulierungshilfen und Erläuterungen zum Sprachgebrauch."

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi, ja, aber das Beschreibungen von Veränderungen erzeugt bei vielen Lesern das Gefühl der Akzeptanz. Viele Fehler werden so durch reine Häufung zur akzeptierten Regel. Ist das wirklich das, was wir wollen?

Ich stelle mir immer vor, daß die muttersprachlichen Forumsteilnehmer eher die Ausnahme darstellen: Ein gesteigertes Interesse an der eigenen Sprache ist nicht sehr häufig. Typische Käufer und Nutzer des Dudens sind Personen, die einfach geradlinige Fragen haben und ebenso geradlinige Antworten wünschen: Ein Schüler, der Zweifel hat; ein Lehrer, der sichergehen will. Diesem weit überwiegenden Leserkreis wäre mit klaren Regeln und guten Erklärungen mehr geholfen.

Außerdem sehe ich erhebliche Vorteile in einem klaren, konstanten Sprachbild. Je mehr Varianten, je mehr Freizügigkeit, je mehr Wandel wir erlauben, desto weniger konsistent und einfach wird die Sprache zu lesen sein und desto schwieriger wird es letztlich werden, den Inhalt zu erfassen.

Alle Personen, die sehr viel lesen müssen, profitieren von einem einheitlichem Schriftbild und einer wohldefinierten Sprache, denn es erlaubt ihnen, den Inhalt und Zusammenhänge schnell und sicher zu erfassen. Gerade Wissenschaftler benötigen zum Beispiel eine Sprache, die eindeutig ist und keine Zweifel aufkommen läßt; eine Sprache, die möglichst mehrere Generationen lang auf gleiche Art verstanden werden wird.

Natürlicher Wandel ist OK, aber forcierter Wandel und absichtliche Ignoranz gegenüber Fehlern schießt weit über das Ziel hinaus.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> Natürlicher Wandel ist OK, aber forcierter Wandel und absichtliche Ignoranz gegenüber Fehlern schießt weit über das Ziel hinaus.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Im Übrigen wäre zur Beschreibung des Wandels keine Reform nötig gewesen. Wir habe sie aber jetzt und sie ist jetzt gültig. 

Im vorliegenden Fall hat der Duden es aber, soviel ich es erkennen kann, relativ genau und richtig beschrieben - und es hängt nicht mit der Reform zusammen.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Außerdem sehe ich erhebliche Vorteile in einem klaren, konstanten Sprachbild. Je mehr Varianten, je mehr Freizügigkeit, je mehr Wandel wir erlauben, desto weniger konsistent und einfach wird die Sprache zu lesen sein und desto schwieriger wird es letztlich werden, den Inhalt zu erfassen.



Nein, Kajjo, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Ist es denn _schwierig_, Englisch zu lesen? Es gibt amerikanisches, britisches, schottisches, australisches, indisches, ... Englisch. Ist es _schwieriger_, *recognize* zu lesen, wenn man es *recognise* schreibt?

Warum sollte es dann schwieriger sein, *haus* statt *Haus*, *phanntasstisch*statt *fantastisch*, *Filosofi* statt *Philosophie* zu lesen? Wenn man sich an eine bestimmte Schreibung gewöhnt hat, mag es etwas schwieriger zu sein, sich z.B. von *jail* auf *gaol* umzustellen, aber das macht man nur einmal und dann ist gut.


----------



## Hutschi

(OT.) Es ist die Arbeitsweise des Gehirns: Bei Abweichungen und Fehlern kommt man ins Stutzen. Es ist mehr Aufwand erforderlich. Das Gehirn überliest entweder einen Fehler oder es versucht, ihn mit dem inneren Lexikon abzugleichen. "Phanntasstisch" wird auf andere Weise verarbeitet als "Phantastisch". "Fantastisch" ebenso, aber weil hier beide Schreibweisen etabliert sind, findet man es schneller und es stört nicht so stark. "Phanntasstisch" könnte von Gollum stammen.

Abweichende Schreibweisen stören den Lesefluss. Hier hat Kajjo recht, insbesondere wenn es zu viele und willkürliche Abweichungen sind. In der Werbung wird manchmal der Effekt genutzt, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. So heißt es jetzt: "Gehwol" statt "Gehwohl" (angeblich auch aus wettbewerbsrechtlichen Gründen um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden).

Üblicherweise versucht man in der Sprache, Homographie zu vermeiden. Unterschiedliche Sprache soll auch eine unterschiedliche Darstellung erhalten. Das Prinzip wurde von den Reformern durchbrochen.

Man kann es aber zumindest teilweise persönlich aufrechterhalten (oder - heute mehrdeutig: aufrecht erhalten.)


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> Und was ist an _Mir wird etwas zugeschickt_ oder _Man schickt mir etwas zu_ so viel persönlicher? Ich glaube, ich verstehe deine Denkweise darüber noch nicht.


 
Ich habe das etwas schräg ausgedrückt, weil ich von _unpersönlich_ gesprochen habe und dann das Beispiel, das ich persönlicher fand, zitiert habe. Anyway...

_Die Arbeitnehmerin bekommt das Kündigungsschreiben zugeschickt._

... finde ich persönlicher (aus den genannten Gründen) als:

_Das Kündigungsschreiben wird der Arbeitnehmerin zugeschickt._

Deshalb nehme ich an, das in juristischen Texten das normale Passiv bevorzugt wird.

Deine erste Konstruktion würde ich wahrscheinlich irgendwo dazwischen ansiedeln (wobei es keine überzeugenden funktionalen Analysen des Deutschen gibt, die mir plausibel den Unterschied zwischen erster Position im Satz und Subjekt erkläre würden, vielleicht Perspektivierung), aber ich wollte oben nicht behaupten, dass es persönlicher ist als das _bekommen_-Passiv.

Ich finde die Abweichungen, die durch das Erlauben von alternativen Schreibweisen möglich sind, ein marginales Problem für den Lesefluss darstellen, erstens weil sie ja im fortlaufenden Text eine kleine Minderheit darstellen und zweitens weil es ja nicht arbiträre Alternativen sind, sondern fixierte Optionen und somit solche, die wir nach sehr kurzer Zeit gewohnt sein werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Acrolect said:


> Ich finde die Abweichungen, die durch das Erlauben von alternativen Schreibweisen möglich sind, ein marginales Problem für den Lesefluss darstellen, erstens weil sie ja im fortlaufenden Text eine kleine Minderheit darstellen und zweitens weil es ja nicht arbiträre Alternativen sind, sondern fixierte Optionen und somit solche, die wir nach sehr kurzer Zeit gewohnt sein werden.


 
Hier ein Beispiel, in der eine winzige Abweichung ein großes Problem darstellt:

Es wäre sinnvoll Thomas das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen. Das fehlende Komma verhindert, dass man den Sinn erkennen kann. 
Es behindert den Lesefluss stark. Nach der alten neuen Rechtschreibung war es nicht nötig.

Es wäre sinnvoll, Thomas, das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen.
Es wäre sinnvoll, Thomas das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen.

Durch das Komma wird die Bedeutung eindeutig festgelegt.

Das ist auch bei der Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung der Fall (gewesen). Heute funktioniert es nur noch in einer Richtung.

Ähnliches Beispiel:
Es wäre sinnvoll für Thomas das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen. (War erlaubt, ist einfacher zu schreiben, aber unverständlich und sehr schwer lesbar.)
Es wäre sinnvoll, für Thomas das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen. (Ist nunmehr verständlich.)
Es wäre sinnvoll für Thomas, das ganze fertigstellen zu lassen.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi, das mit dieser seltsamen Kommaregelung kann ich gar nicht. Ich handhabe (wie_ staubsaugen_? ) es so:

einfacher Infinitiv mit "zu" = kein Komma
erweiterter Infinitiv mit "zu" = Komma!

einfach: Ich hoffte zu helfen.
erweitert: Ich hoffte, helfen zu können.
erweitert: Ich hoffte, ihm zu helfen.
erweitert: Ich hoffte, ihm helfen zu können.

Ich würde es dennoch beim einfachen Infinitiv setzen, wenn es bedeutungsunterscheidend (was man an der Intonation hört) sein kann:

Es ist einfach zu lügen. (Man muss nur lügen und schon geht alles von selbst)
Es ist einfach, zu lügen. (Es ist nicht schwer, Lügen zu erzählen)


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist auch wieder erforderlich und Teil der Reform der Reform.


----------



## Xander2024

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe dieses Thema gelesen und versucht es zu verstehen aber es ist mir noch unklar ob man "bekommen" im Passiv benutzen kann. Meine Lehrbücher sagen "nein". Aber die Sprache immer verändert sich...

Zum Beispiel, (in English) - "Mail is received in the morning." 
Kann man nicht "Die Post wird am Morgen bekommen." sagen?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe das Buch geschenkt bekommen. - Das ist grammatisch kein Passiv wie die "normale" Passivform "das Buch wurde mir geschenkt" (- obwohl ich selbst dabei ebenfalls passiv bin - außer, dass ich mich bedanke).
Es ist eine modifizierte Form von "Ich bekomme das Buch geschenkt." bzw. "Ich bekomme das Buch." (Wie bekomme ich es? Geschenkt.)

Die eigentliche Passiv-Form ist:
Mir wurde das Buch geschenkt.

Bei der Post muss man sagen:
Die Post wird am Morgen bekommen.
Ich werde die Post am Morgen bekommen.
oder
Die Post wird am Morgen kommen.


----------

